# Est ce le bon moment pour acheter un Apple Tv 3



## Splafi (20 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous je voudrais savoir si pour Noël c'est une bonne idée d'acheter une apple tv 3 sachant quelle aura 1 ans en Mars 2013 ;/

Je ne voudrais pas me retrouver dans la situation ou j'achète une Apple TV et que trois mois après il en  sorte une nouvelle pour le même prix.

Donc d'après vous j'attend encore 6mois ou non ?

Je possède un Ipad 2, un MacBook Pro rétina et bientôt l'iPhone 5 pour Noel aussi, d'ou mon intéret pour la recopie video via airplay


----------



## tsss (21 Septembre 2012)

Splafi a dit:


> ...... d'ou mon intéret pour la recopie video via airplay



Hello,
Mon atv ne tourne que très rarement, mais pour diffuser du streaming, des photos, louer le film de la semaine, ça reste un gadget tip top !

Pour ta question, difficile de te répondre oui ou non, c'est toujours la même rengaine  
Si tu en as besoin, achète, si ce n'est pas pressé ... attend. "Le meilleur sera toujours à venir !"

Pour info, tu vas acheter un iPhone 5 - 10 fois + cher qu'une atv - fin décembre qui sera renouvellé 9 mois plus tard ...


----------



## antoine75015 (22 Septembre 2012)

perso j'ai le 2 on me l'a offert a noel.
au début je ne m'en servait  pas beaucoup 
maintenant que j'ai un ipad et que j'utilise mountain lion  je m'en sert  ça me fais un cable en moins (mac vers tv)


----------



## Splafi (22 Septembre 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Hello,
> Mon atv ne tourne que très rarement, mais pour diffuser du streaming, des photos, louer le film de la semaine, ça reste un gadget tip top !
> 
> Pour ta question, difficile de te répondre oui ou non, c'est toujours la même rengaine
> ...



Heu pour l'Iphone 5 je conte le garder minimum 3 ans, mais merci de ton conseil  Et encore je le prend par ce que je file le 4 à ma soeur ^^ si non je gardez mon bon vieux 4 encore 1 ans 

@antoine75015 Je pense aussi que si je l'avais je m'en servirais plus que occasionnellement mais bon on vas attendre 6 mois je pense ^^


----------



## Splafi (27 Décembre 2012)

Bon bien voila la question ne ce pose plus ma copine m'en a acheter une pour noël =D


----------



## didier31 (11 Janvier 2013)

bonjour,

On peut avoir l'écran du MAC (OS X..) sur sa tv avec l'appletv ? sur la pub ils parlent que des appareils sous IOS.

merci

Didier


----------



## Alino06 (11 Janvier 2013)

didier31 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> On peut avoir l'écran du MAC (OS X..) sur sa tv avec l'appletv ? sur la pub ils parlent que des appareils sous IOS.
> 
> ...



Oui c'est possible, AirParrot le fait, et c'est aussi visiblement d'origine sur les Mac très récent.


----------



## arobasefr (13 Janvier 2013)

Alino06 a dit:


> Oui c'est possible, AirParrot le fait, et c'est aussi visiblement d'origine sur les Mac très récent.



Airparrot = payant et #Apple, est necessaire avec OSX < 10.8

Avec OSX Mountain LiON 10.8 
La connection airplay est inclus !


----------



## florian1003 (13 Janvier 2013)

Il faut dire aussi que tu peux acheter l'Apple TV 3 maintenant et acheter la 4 dans trois mois, pour 100 &#8364;, et au vu de ton matos (MBPR, iPhone 5 ...) ...


----------



## Alino06 (14 Janvier 2013)

arobasefr a dit:


> Airparrot = payant et #Apple, est necessaire avec OSX < 10.8
> 
> Avec OSX Mountain LiON 10.8
> La connection airplay est inclus !



Et non, il faut un Mac récent (2012 de mémoire) Mountain Lion seul ne suffit pas pour avoir la récopie vidéo

Mais de rien


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (14 Janvier 2013)

Certains models de 2011 également...


----------



## Alino06 (14 Janvier 2013)

mi 2011 il me semble, mais comme je l'ai dit, c'était "de mémoire".
En tout cas ce n'est certainement pas tout les modèles tournant sous Mountain Lion, c'est une certitude, un iMac 27 late 2010 en i7 n'est par exemple pas compatible, pourtant il tourne à merveille avec ML


----------



## endavent (14 Janvier 2013)

Il y a plusieurs solutions logicielles qui permettent la recopie vers l'ATV, même si vous n'avez pas le dernier Mac. Beamer fonctionne par exemple très bien, pour toutes les vidéos. Pour un besoin peu fréquent et si vous ne voulez pas vous embêter à "déverrouiller" votre Apple TV (ou si vous avec un ATV 3 qui ne supporte pas encore le jailbreak) ça peut être intéressant, car vous pouvez ainsi regarder sur votre téléviseur tous les films que vous souhaitez.

Apple a toujours tendance à prendre ceintures et bretelles, pour être certain que le matériel supporte parfaitement la technologie sans ralentissement. D'aucuns diront que c'est aussi pour pousser les clients à renouveler plus vite leurs machines ....

Il n'empêche que les solutions alternatives logicielles fonctionnent bien, donc ça pencherait a minima vers un manque d'optimisation des ressources chez Apple !


----------



## Alino06 (14 Janvier 2013)

endavent a dit:


> Il y a plusieurs solutions logicielles qui permettent la recopie vers l'ATV, même si vous n'avez pas le dernier Mac. Beamer fonctionne par exemple très bien, pour toutes les vidéos. Pour un besoin peu fréquent et si vous ne voulez pas vous embêter à "déverrouiller" votre Apple TV (ou si vous avec un ATV 3 qui ne supporte pas encore le jailbreak) ça peut être intéressant, car vous pouvez ainsi regarder sur votre téléviseur tous les films que vous souhaitez.
> 
> Apple a toujours tendance à prendre ceintures et bretelles, pour être certain que le matériel supporte parfaitement la technologie sans ralentissement. D'aucuns diront que c'est aussi pour pousser les clients à renouveler plus vite leurs machines ....
> 
> Il n'empêche que les solutions alternatives logicielles fonctionnent bien, donc ça pencherait a minima vers un manque d'optimisation des ressources chez Apple !



Je ne connaissais pas Beamer, il fonctionne mieux qu'AirParrot pour la vidéo ? C'est aussi fluide qu'avec AirPlay standard par exemple ?


----------

